# Vinyl Heat Transfer Issue



## RealTrading (Apr 9, 2015)

Hello Peeps,

I just wanted to inquire about Vinyl Heat Transfer Process:

Has anyone bought Heat Transfer Vinyl Material from J Virgo. (This question are for those who are located in the Phils.. But if you are on the other parts of the world and have used a US made Vinyl Heat Transfer, will appreciate your feedback on this)

I bought a Vinyl Transfer sheets from JVirgo, US made (not sure about the brand) that was on sale that time.

Question:

I want to know if this is a cold peel or hot peel. I cant seem to get it right.

If i peel it hot, everything comes off, if i let it cold, i will be able to take out the plastic backing but with some areas being lifted off the shirt.

This is very common on cotton and poly cotton shirts with 60/40 combination.

But with dri fit, i was able to peel it clean after letting it cool down.

Setting: Dri-Fit
Pressure: High
Temp: 320 deg Farenheit
Time: 40 secs. (longer that this and the shirt is scorched)

I use the same setting on Cotton and poly cotton cos when i tried it 25secs as recommended, nothing good was attained.

Please advice.

Thanks


----------



## idonaldson (Sep 29, 2008)

No shirt should be cooked for 40sec. 
Try
Preheat to remove steam for 4-10 seconds - if still steam do again. 
Go for med pressure at 320 for 12 seconds - remove mask
Press again for 8-10 seconds with a silicone or teflon sheet


----------



## RealTrading (Apr 9, 2015)

idonaldson said:


> No shirt should be cooked for 40sec.
> Try
> Preheat to remove steam for 4-10 seconds - if still steam do again.
> Go for med pressure at 320 for 12 seconds - remove mask
> Press again for 8-10 seconds with a silicone or teflon sheet



Thank you for the information.

I'm having issue with the vinyl, i believe it's a cold peel type so i have to let it go cold before peeling, otherwise everything comes off. Another issue is, even when it's cold, i cannot peel it off clean, some parts, specially the initial area you are peeling will get off from the shirt. (i got the US brand vinyl on sale, not sure if this affects the quality.)

If i am to reheat/repress the vinyl again without the backing sheets, do i have to close the clam shell applying the same pressure to the shirt?

Also, the basic procedure above, does it apply to heat transfer paper. I couldnt get it right til now. Will appreciate your inputs on it.

Thank you very much..
Gary


----------



## idonaldson (Sep 29, 2008)

I was speaking to vinyl not transfer paper. I prefer not to work with them. I trick I use on cold peel is to let it cool all the way down, if it give me a hard time - I stick it back under for about 5 seconds and then peel it. The 3 sec is usually enough to break the bond, then cover and press same pressure for another 5-10 seconds.


----------



## RealTrading (Apr 9, 2015)

idonaldson said:


> I was speaking to vinyl not transfer paper. I prefer not to work with them. I trick I use on cold peel is to let it cool all the way down, if it give me a hard time - I stick it back under for about 5 seconds and then peel it. The 3 sec is usually enough to break the bond, then cover and press same pressure for another 5-10 seconds.


Noted on that, thank you very much.


----------

